# iball Pulse Charity Headsets



## marvelousprashant (Sep 28, 2011)

Before staring the review I must tell you that I am not an audiophile. I was looking for cheap over-ear headphones and these one are just good. I bought them for Rs 650. Also my first review at TDF Flipkart price Rs. 700

*Unboxing* : I dont care. So threw away the box 

*Looks *:

The masterpiece
*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-1JJ6FAobbOg/ToGWdukcb6I/AAAAAAAAAko/uGX5Gn0oWuQ/s640/27092011159%2525281%252529.jpg

Jacks
*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-CtAvCM79Jb4/ToGV5Ik3l6I/AAAAAAAAAkQ/dyrN5NYwF7o/s640/27092011165.jpg

Retractable mic
*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-UC3q0MGw3DA/ToGR_zyhaeI/AAAAAAAAAkE/JjkNdJ0eEhQ/s640/27092011168.jpg

Volume Rocker
*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-aQV3XBRlcxY/ToGV8QNtA-I/AAAAAAAAAkY/BIpkzAPY5Oc/s640/27092011162.jpg

Bass Controller
*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-XamIhJZn4bg/ToGV7WHyk1I/AAAAAAAAAkU/v7CxJS9k_C8/s640/27092011163.jpg

Mute button
*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-4ez28QEbr3U/ToGWO_kIGQI/AAAAAAAAAkc/ZxiHA7B3YZE/s512/27092011161.jpg

*Build Quality and Comfort
*
Build quality is pretty good. The wires are pretty thick and made to last long. I am pretty much impressed by the build quality.

Talking about comfort, the over ear cushions are soft and you can wear them for 3-4 hours at a stretch.
*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-EQNdURXE0Wc/ToGWd3uhSfI/AAAAAAAAAks/2wHSZ1AIj2I/s640/27092011157.jpg 

Also a U-shaped band of poly-rubber is present so as to keep the headphones steady. Wires are more than 2m in length so that you dont have to lean "into" your laptop, pc etc

*Music Quality*
As I said I am not an audiophile and dont know the technical aspects of music. Having said that the music quality is the best I've heard in this price range. 
*Bass* : Bass is pretty good and somewhat over-pronounced. Setting bass at full literally kills all other sounds and makes earlobes vibrate
*Tabla sounds* : They are clear and crisp but lack depth.
*SoundStage* : Hard to notice 
*Noise Isolation* : Pretty good. 
A common problem with low-end headphones is that music becomes distorted at maximum loudness. These things are too loud at full volume but no distortion.

*Conclusion
*
One of the best VFM if you are looking for over-ears in sub 1k category. If you are willing to spend more go for Senheisers 
*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-U6ZFHmfo5Xc/ToGWRbaCFxI/AAAAAAAAAkk/YHu4Vg17lDo/s640/27092011160.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 1, 2011)

Great review 
Nice pics 


Awesome Job!


----------

